# joiing rod sections



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What’s the advantage of having a rod with a 50 50 split as compared to a 70 30 split?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

It fits in your car


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I think the 70/30 rods tends to act more like a one piece rod.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I got rid of my All Star 1508 due to storage (one piece 9', the other 4') in my car - Loved the rod though...

Sandcrab


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

50/50 is certainly better especially since I drive a small hatchback it fits just right.


----------

